
Sorting algorithms compared and animated - nreece
http://www.sorting-algorithms.com/?
======
cortesi
I've always thought that sorting algorithm visualisation could be done better
in static images than animation. Here's a blog post on the topic I prepared
earlier... ;)

[http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/visualisingsorting/...](http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/visualisingsorting/index.html)

~~~
slackenerny
This is so much good of an idea.

I remember seeing the exact same animations original poster linked to, no less
than ten years ago. I recognize their visual form distincly, because of how
they've set back my understanding when I was learning this stuff.

There is no limit to pagerank you should receive for preparing this.

~~~
Retric
What I like about the animated approach is showing insertion and bubble
sorting beating the others on a nearly sorted set. It's not just a question of
what's the best in average or worst case situations but also what format is
your data starting out as.

Edit: It's not that the other approach can't show the same information rather
it takes up more space so it's harder to notice new relationships other than
those directly shown.

------
gruseom
This is one of the best things I've seen on HN in a long time. What a great
idea!

(Doesn't work when I increase the size to 50 though.)

~~~
ojbyrne
No offense, but "long time" is the operative phrase. It's old.

~~~
gruseom
That's ok by me. I tend not to consume the entire output of the internet every
year.

~~~
ojbyrne
But you hang out on HN. The N stands for News.

~~~
eru
New to me suffices.

------
saikat
Another page with sorting algorithms animated (with some other algorithms):
<http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~harrison/Java/sorting-demo.html>

------
kenver
Thanks for the link it was a good read, this is a good one too, it shows some
stats as the sorting operation is happening:
<http://coderaptors.com/?Sorting_algorithms>

------
qiemem
Here's another page with more algorithms:
<http://home.westman.wave.ca/~rhenry/sort/> Has some fun ones like Stooge sort
and Several Unique sort.

------
kurtosis
This would make an awesome test question - show the animation and name the
algorithm.

------
cnlwsu
wonderful, I want to email this to some of my old professors.

------
access_denied
This is also a great page to explain to normal people how computers actually
work.

------
zealog
This is great. I wish I could upvote again and again.

